# cd for depression?



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I suffer from anxiety and depression and have gotten so much from Mike's tapes. I have used the IBS tapes and the Toward Inner Peace cds. No one is better than Mike. Does he have a tape that targets depression? I am going to try and get off my antidepressants due to the SE and would like to add extra hypnotherapy work during this time.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Tiss, I am sure someone will be with you shortly.I am glad to hear you like Mike's work and its help.







I don't believe he has one specifically for depression, except post natal depression.I am sure you know this, but part of this is how bad the depression is really. Do you seek any professional help for it at the moment?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've been seeing therapists fo for years and see a psychiatrist for meds. Thanks for asking







I was thinking that the emotional recovery might be a good cd for me.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Tiss,Sorry you are having problems, but I am glad you were able to get help from Mike's other programs.Your depression, I believe, is clinical depression which is ongoing rather than depression as a result of circumstances or an event. In general the answer would be that chronic depression is not an area that Mike has a recorded program for, though he sees patients for it in person, but since you wish to use the program as a complement to your other therapy, it might be feasible. The Emotional Renewal does work on self-esteem and personal goals, and it may be helpful to assist you in coping with depression, or lift it - but perhaps consider to email Mike and let him know you are seeing a psych and what you posted here - he would let you know if it would be helpful for depression that is chronic. I don't think it would be harmful to you in any way, I just am uncertain if a recording would fully address symptoms of chronic depression; but since you have a good track record with the other recordings, it might be worth looking into.Feel free to contact Mike and ask for sure.Take care and all the best to you.







Here is some more info for you - http://www.healthyaudio.com/Emotional-Renewal-110.htmThis recording has been developed through years of experience of working with people in and through emotional recovery. All tracks have been used successfully with clients and patients in aiding emotional recovery.Emotional recovery needs are wide and varied and as such this 4 x CD, 11 track, 230 minute structured audio recording brings emotional support and guidance through suggestions, gentle guided imagery, positive affirmations, thought provoking consideration and more. It is more than simply relaxation, it is an extension of existing support options and, and aid to the innate human emotional recovery process.This programme can be used in conjunction with other avenues of treatment, and also used as a stand alone support and encouragement system. From a therapist who has a 20 year track record of supporting individuals and families through trauma into recovery. Whether you emotional energies have been depleted through physical issues such as mugging, physical abuse, victimisation, an accident or operation or due to emotional bullying through to emotional impact such as after an emotional incident or traumatic event in ones life it is often muted that â€œI wish I could just forget about itâ€! Or I wish it had never happenedâ€! These are natural and expected comments to make, however it is not so much the memory of an event or incident which causes the feelings of discomfort, it is as much the emotions attached to the memory which drains our all important emotional energy, and subsequently leads to our voicing of the above statements.As individuals we need the memory of our journey through life, whether they are good or bad, as these are part of our life experiences. Wouldnâ€™t it be much better to manage and release the emotion which impacts so many areas of our life? To see things in a different perspective can bring emotional release and freedom. In addition to this what if you could learn a way to release and let go of those negative thoughts in a structured way, and also be able to use the same learned process to release and let go of every day negatives thoughts, worries, fears and self limiting beliefs, before they develop into emotional baggage? This programme was developed and designed to be a tool in aiding the listener to do exactly that. Through years of working with people affected by traumatic events, and emotional distresses in the clinical environment, Michael Mahoney a well respected medical centre based clinical hypnotherapist decided to make his contribution to the healing processes to those who need this type of assistance. This important programme covering 4 CDs, with 11 tracks and an accompanying listening schedule, is a major work and brings a range of coping methods, re-interpretations, and recognitions and much more to the listener, encouraging a release of negative thought patterns, and also rebuilding of inner confidence and self esteem and a developing of new perspectives. An optional aid to emotional recovery for those who:Have undergone surgery and the emotional recovery is lagging behind, Victim of mugging, Survivor of physical or emotional abuse, Victim of crime,Been involved in an accident,Experienced emotional or physical bullying, Trauma of a relationship break-up, Those suffering of low self esteem, or high anxiety.Working through personal issues to name a few.When you feel you are ready to start your recovery, or feel ready for your next step in emotional recovery consider this programme.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have seen different prices for the emotional recovery cds. What is the price and what is the website address? I am not sure I am on the right site. Thanks , Tiss


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

The correct website address is in my post above - again, it is:http://www.healthyaudio.com/Emotional-Renewal-110.htmThere are no other websites for this program for Mike's work that I know of, that are directly from him. If you click on the order page, look to see if the denomination is in dollars or UK pounds - for the Emotional Renewal Program, the price is 65 UKP or $89USD. Where are you seeing different prices for this program? What other sites?take care.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Marilyn, I have no idea what website I was on. I was going through google. I am sure it was not Mike's tapes being sold. There are other sites that sell hypnotherapy tapes and I noticed one on emtional recovery or something to that effect. There is another guy from the UK that sells his own HT tapes too--can't remember his name right off the bat. I know Mike is authentic and don't want to spend a bunch of money on bogus stuff. That is why I wanted to make sure I had the correct address. Thanks, Tiss


----------

